# Vomit and Foam



## goat_nest (Jan 1, 2016)

I've searched this on the site and google, so I've think I've handled as best as I can. Anyways, looking for confirmation, and sorry about bringing up this topic again. 

So I left home this morning around 9:30, and when my wife got home around noon my two goats were in the front garden nibbling. She put them away, and when I got home around 1:00 I went for a run. When I got back around 1:45 I went to change the water and check their hay supply and there was a very grassy puke literally everywhere. And i mean everywhere. A huge 12" square spot on the ground, splatters on their igloo, in and around the water bucket, and splotches all around their pen. Only one of the two escapees is affected, and she had the foamy vomit around her mouth. I did some quick research and ran to the store, but both local farm supply stores and the local pharmacy were out of MoM and didn't have the charcoal. I ended up getting some pepto, a nutrient supplement (its in the barn, but maybe called Nutriblast?), and some gatorade.

I cleaned out all the puke, fresh water mixed with gatorade, baking soda, and gave her the supplement and pepto. Gave her belly and throat a massage to check for bloat and choking. She doesn't feel bloated.

Shes standing now, but is lethargic and occasionally has foam around her mouth and is grinding teeth. Her eyelids have good color. Shes not interested in hay. I don't have any rhodys or azaleas nearby that I know of. There was some spilled chicken feed on the ground, but not much. The grass is pretty green and lush right now outside their pasture area. She may have ate some type of moss, but it doesn't look like she ate any flowers from the garden.

Anything I missed or could do better? She doesn't really seem too uncomfortable, but is definitely not her normal self. I don't have much interest in losing a goat right now. We've had a rough couple weeks already since dogs chewed through our chicken coop and ate 4 chickens


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you have rhododendron or Azalea in your yard?


----------



## goat_nest (Jan 1, 2016)

There is a small azalea it turns out. I didn't realize that's what it was. So I'm pretty sure she got into it based on symptoms even though the plant doesn't appear disturbed.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay no more pepto, they need to NOT be blocked up. Give soda in water, 1 tablespoon in a good amount of water, don't choke them. Don't give MOM, tomorrow find DiGel/Maalox. Give soda and water every 2 hours until you can get the the meds. Give yogurt by the spoon full, and vitamin B shots.


----------



## goat_nest (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks. She's back to normal now.


----------

